# FOUND! Affordable, chemical-free mattress solution!



## Rosemarino

(I just posted this response to someone's question about an affordable, chemical-free mattress, and figured I'd share it with the general group.)

My husband and I found the solution for us for the chemical-free, comfortable, inexpensive mattress with a 10 year warranty. To me, it is very exciting, and I'm happy to share the following information.

We needed a new mattress, so we didn't want one full of poisonous flame-retardant chemicals, but couldn't afford a latex mattress. We went to a mattress store to talk to someone about alternatives, and the salesman turned us on to Gold Bond (Connecticut company) futon mattresses. I said, "Yeah, right, futon mattresses are very uncomfortable." His response was that the uncomfortable futon is becoming a thing of the past--that this company really makes a good one, and that futon mattresses don't have to be treated with flame-retardants (not all true: read on!!) We tried some and agreed they were comfortable, and decided to do more research.

Calling the Gold Bond company didn't help me, because the woman I spoke with didn't seem to know about flame retardants (duh!) so I decided to just go to a store closer to me. The salesperson at the store called the company for me and got the full scoop. Yes, futon mattresses have to be treated with flame retardants IF they include synthetic fibers like foam, but their cotton and wool models don't because they are NATURALLY FLAME RETARDANT--they'll just char, and not go up in flames. They sell them in Twin through King, and the one we got was Cotton with Coil springs in a Queen--with a 10 year warranty from the company. YAY!! When we got it home, it had a warning in it that said it was not flame retardant (also a warning to in general never sleep with an infant in bed with you--ha.) The cost of the Queen mattress was $250. That's what I call affordable. Oh, and it's comfortable.


----------



## PPK

thanks!


----------



## carabee

Oh wow, I just looked that company up and I really want that wool futon. I wonder if that one has flame retardents in it since it has the foam in the middle?


----------



## Rosemarino

Yes, it probably does unfortunately, if it has foam. But call and ask them what their wool/cotton options are. Also, with a doctor's note (like if you have asthma or something) you can get one made for you without the chemicals I hear. I was told at the mattress store that they make them to order.


----------



## kalisis

they all have foam, don't they?? maybe it's too early and i'm missing something?


----------



## Rosemarino

No, they don't all have foam. The one I have is just cotton with coil springs. The foam is a synthetic fiber, which is flamable of itself, so that's why they flame proof it.


----------



## nighten

That's awesome! THANK YOU FOR SHARING!!!


----------



## kalisis

Yes, thank you for sharing.

Can you link directly to the mattress you have?


----------



## LISSA~K

Which one doesn't have foam? We desperately need a new mattress!

http://www.goldbondfuton.com/Futons/futons.html


----------



## NoliMum

Argh, this came about 6 months late! We just bought a conventional mattress for like $700.







:

It has bamboo in it, though, which made me feel a little better about the purchase.


----------



## veganone

We did this when I was pg, but ended up getting a King sized mattress for co-sleeping. The one complaint I have with our futon (also foam-free innerspring) was that it was too soft for me to feel secure co-sleeping... I'm sure they have firm ones, but ours was really fluffy and soft.

Glad it's working for you!


----------



## onlyAngil

Can I tell you I love you!

We have been needing a mattress (my back is killing me, even more so with being 7mo pregnant), and I have been freaking out (part nesting) about chemicals. I found one that was just over 1,000 but this much much cheaper.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Rumba

Thank you! I've been searching for just this info.


----------



## mbhf

perfect timing. we need a new mattress for our guest bed, and this sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Kimmiepie

Well I'm glad I came upon this post, because we're in the middle of a mattress search ourselves. Dh doesn't want to pay for the price of a full size organic mattress and the shipping on those would be around $200!! So I was looking at these: http://organicgrace.com/mattress_budget (full size)

The second one down is a futon size mattress it says. 100% latex with organic cotton and wool layering as well. It says it comes out to about 4 1/2 inches total. That just sounds so small to me. Our current mattress is about 7 inches. I'm afraid it will look weird, or be uncomfortable. It comes in firm, extra firm, or medium. Not sure what to do about that either? Is this similar to the one you bought?


----------



## sunnygir1

Great!

Would you please post a link to the futon you bought, or at least the name of the exact model? I haven't called the company, but all the futon mattresses featured on the website say they have foam in them.

Thanks.


----------



## Backache_guy

Hey, sorry for barging in on this forum -- I'm not a mom (I'm a guy), and don't even have kids.

I came in here after googling Gold Bond mattress for the sole purpose of telling you that I bought the double-foam Gold Bond mattress recently, and I'm very unhappy with it. If anything, I found it less firm and supportive than cheaper futons I've had in the past. The advertising talks of the "box-like" construction of the futon with "side panels" and so-forth, but the actual futon seems like the normal construction of any futon I've ever seen.

After using it for a week with my wife, my back is killing me. I bought it because in the past I've found a new futon is nicer (for me, anyway) than a coil-spring mattress, and I didn't want to spend a fortune on a mattress (esp. since my last one only lasted a couple of years).

Neither my wife or I are heavy -- quite the opposite, in fact. But this mattress is already quite mushy and back-killing after only a week of use.

So I just wanted to say -- caveat emptor...

Good luck finding something to sleep on... I wish I could!


----------



## Mamatolea

I am excited to check this out! CT isn't far, so I may just go down and try it out!!
















Thank you!!!


----------



## MamasBoys

OP:

I can't seem to find which one you're referring to (or it's not advertised on the website.) All of the spring futon mattresses with a 10 year warranty have foam in them.


----------



## zh97

I found this one:

http://www.thefutonshop.com/Product.asp?ProductID=733

But you would need a dr.'s note to avoid the flame retardant sprayed on.


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Back when I was looking for mattresses, I read that even all cotton futons weren't good for you since cotton is one of the crops that they use the most pesticides and chemicals on to grow it! So, those chemicals weren't any better than the flame retarding chemicals. Does anyone have more info on this, it looks like I didn't save any of my info on this.









And once you go organic, it's usually crazy priced. I also couldn't find any organic mattresses on Gold Bond's web site, nor could I find a futon mattress that did NOT have foam.


----------



## Rosemarino

Sorry, I have not seen these posts in a while. I don't know how to find the link to it, I just went to a store...Perhaps I was wrong about the foam, but the "ingredients" listed on my mattress are just cotton and coil (no foam listed.) And like I said, the company and the insert talk about it not being flame retardant or treated. I wish I could be more helpful with links!!

I am still finding our mattress comfortable. Maybe that is because the other mattress was so horrible? However, I'm 9mo. pregnant (due Thursday!) and the fact that I think it's comfortable I think says a little something. These need to be flipped as often as any mattress (every month). Good luck to people looking.


----------



## BrunosDad

I realize this is an old thread, but came upon this when searching for a new mattress for our 4 year old. I looked through tons of sources for a inexpensive natural mattress. The best I came up with was the Pure Echo from mygreenmattress.com. I spoke with TIm the owner for a while before deciding on purchasing one. The have no fire retardants because they use wool to pass the flame resistance standards. They built and shipped in about a week from Illinois to New York. Price was very reasonable too, about 500 with shipping. I would recommend checking them out if you are looking for a mattress, but can't afford to go the organic route.


----------



## GroundBear

I checked this article a few weeks ago, but I'm glad I rechecked it. Thanks for the additional info, BrunosDad! I've been looking for a reduced chemical option for co-sleeping. Is the bed comfortable? How are you liking it so far?


----------



## BrunosDad

Groundbear,

My wife and I think it's pretty good. It's on the firm side which I prefer although she sleeps in it with our son ( I may get an occasional nap by falling asleep while trying to get him to sleep). Be forewarned, the wool odor can be a bit strong at first. My son has a wool comforter and pillow so we are used to it. It didn't help that we were having damp weather when we got it. Overall I think we made a good purchase. For the price, considering what else is out there, and after speaking with the owner Tim, it was an easy decision. We didn't want latex so the innerspring was the way to go. I'd recommend talking with Tim if you are considering one. He was very helpful and genuine. I've worked in sales before so it's fairly easy to spot someone that disingenuous. Tim is not that guy. Hope this helps.


----------

